# Why Are People Always Using Dark Themes Now?



## Arvid (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah, so as you may know, a lot of People have started using Dark Themes now. Either it be Programmers or just Regular Users, everyone seems to be using them now.

What I want to know is just why? It's just a Dark Theme. All it does is make everything that's Light go Dark and change some Colours of the UI.

I previously used Dark Themes but I'm now a Light Theme User and will be sticking to Light Themes.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 2, 2019)

Less harsh on the eyes.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 2, 2019)

Because the best things happen in the dark ;^)
Like the glow in the dark star stickers!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2019)

I just use default on pretty much everything.


----------



## Asher Grey (Apr 2, 2019)

Battery life + less eyestrain in dim spaces. Works better on art sharing platforms because you get a better view of transparent images.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 2, 2019)

Dark theme is for the people who have weak eyes!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Battery life + less eyestrain in dim spaces. Works better on art sharing platforms because you get a better view of transparent images.



Depends on the type of screen. If the screen is a backlit monitor, with lcd controlling how much light comes through it, changing the colour doesn't save battery. 
If you have an OLED screen I think it does.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 2, 2019)

Now I have to admit, that despite being a Light Theme User, I do use the Dark Theme on FurAffinity and when a Program doesn't have a Light Theme.


----------



## rekcerW (Apr 2, 2019)

Because intellij... Seriously, though... orange on grayish colors looks spectacular bar none.


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 3, 2019)

maybe because of growing number of phones with amoled screens


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2019)

Well it's quite simple really, I value my eyes. I even use the dark theme here and it looks fantastic!


----------



## SkyeLegs (Apr 3, 2019)

You don't know the power of the dark side of the theme.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 3, 2019)

Because if you're someone like a programmer, you spend most of your time at the computer screen...
Light theme destroys your eyes, especially if you're coding at night, dark theme isn't as harsh, plus I find I can easily sleep when using dark theme over light theme.

I think the only time I used light theme so far was because either: Didn't make a dark theme or if I'm using something like a diagram making site and I'm going to print it out anyway... Like I used Draw.io a lot recently because I had to do over 20 different designs with charts, so I'd prefer to see what my diagrams look when printed.

Really there's a lot of reasons why, even my Google Docs have a dark theme, only thing white is the actual paper part though.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 3, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Because if you're someone like a programmer, you spend most of your time at the computer screen...
> Light theme destroys your eyes, especially if you're coding at night, dark theme isn't as harsh, plus I find I can easily sleep when using dark theme over light theme.
> 
> I think the only time I used light theme so far was because either: Didn't make a dark theme or if I'm using something like a diagram making site and I'm going to print it out anyway... Like I used Draw.io a lot recently because I had to do over 20 different designs with charts, so I'd prefer to see what my diagrams look when printed.
> ...


I do programming and yet, the Light Theme doesn't burn my Eyes somehow.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 3, 2019)

Never knew FAF had a dark mode.
Gotta switch.

Dark mode reduces blue light emissions which has been proven to help people who use their electronics before bed sleep.
Having a lot of blue light blasted into your eyes at night can mess up your circadian rhythm.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 3, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Never knew FAF had a dark mode.
> Gotta switch.
> 
> Dark mode reduces blue light emissions which has been proven to help people who use their electronics before bed sleep.
> Having a lot of blue light blasted into your eyes at night can mess up your circadian rhythm.


Well it is true that it's a lot easier on your Eyes, especially before going to sleep. Sometimes the Light hurts my Eyes but it doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Less harsh on the eyes.



Correct. Less eye strain and it used less energy so it is better for battery life and the environment.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Never knew FAF had a dark mode.
> Gotta switch.
> 
> Dark mode reduces blue light emissions which has been proven to help people who use their electronics before bed sleep.
> Having a lot of blue light blasted into your eyes at night can mess up your circadian rhythm.


FAF doesn't have a dark theme. It's either a stylish plugin or only supported on browsers that support global dark/night modes, like Samsung browser.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 3, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> FAF doesn't have a dark theme. It's either a stylish plugin or only supported on browsers that support global dark/night modes, like Samsung browser.


Oh, ok.
Poop.

Thanks.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 3, 2019)

I use the automatic dark mode on my Note 8 and I also use dark themes when availabe. It causes less eye strain, I prefer how it looks and on OLED screens it can reduce battery drain if implemented correctly. Sadly most dark themes are grey instead of black so you don't actually save any battery life as the pixels are then still switched on...


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 3, 2019)

Because we're all secretly missing the goth era


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 3, 2019)

Dagex said:


> What I want to know is just why? I


Because they don't know how to adjust display brightness?

P.S. I somehow tried to use dark themes, but they all were too painful for my single eye, regardless of their appearance in the screenshots. As a result I ended with Vertex as desktop (Xfce 4) theme, faff for EMACS and modarin256 for Midnight Commander.


----------



## FormerUser (Apr 15, 2019)

They cost less energy to generate on a webpage


_Fun fact: FAF does have a dark theme, the staff never implemented it_


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)

It saves a lot of battery life... especially if you use it on a phone that has OLED display. Other than that, it doesn't screw up with my eyes that much.


----------



## catscom (Apr 25, 2019)

People are likely more accustomed to working and browsing the web in the dark, and it certainly does hurt less.  It also allows for some more interesting color palettes when you're able to customize it, like some text editors.  :')  Not as much a sacrifice for readability.  I'm not one to get upset if the option isn't offered, but I do prefer to use dark themes.


----------



## Jaekada (May 1, 2019)

Simple - too much damn white in design!

Seriously, with the sites I visit, it's white by default. So much on Reddit, so much on Facebook, so much on this site and that. When you surf for prolonged hours, that whiteness will be an eyesore. It's such a relief to be surfing on any night theme if allowed, because it's softer on the eyes.

Too much white, be more creative, web designers!


----------



## Arnak (May 1, 2019)

Yeah, dark is easier on the eyes


----------



## Trndsttr (May 10, 2019)

When Dark Theme on YouTube cane out, I was like ‘okay... what’s this?” I put it on and never changed it, because it looked cool (And I didn’t know how...) and ever since then dark theme has sort of been the default. I switched to it on Reddit too, because I do a lot of stuff on my phone at night and it was easier to sleep because there was far less bright lights in my face. Just a personal preference, though.


----------



## Godzilla (May 11, 2019)

eyeball hurt


----------



## LotusDog (May 14, 2019)

A newbie question, but does FA Forums have a dark mode? My eyes are dying.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2019)

Read last page, I answered that question.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (May 16, 2019)

i tend to tone down the brightness most of the time but dark themes in general look soo cool.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 16, 2019)

Calms me...


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 16, 2019)

I only use the dark theme when I'm reading something like on Wattpad, but other than that i think it looks awful. Like I don't like the youtube dark theme, I can't stand it.


----------



## Tec (May 20, 2019)

LotusDog said:


> A newbie question, but does FA Forums have a dark mode? My eyes are dying.


I uploaded a stylish theme for dark mode here: forums.furaffinity.net: Hello there!
Read the PS before using tho.

Also yes - dark mode only - every time it is possible.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2019)

Jayhusky made an unofficial one too over on the main site and it's pretty good, but I don't use it because Samsung browser does the same job.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 11, 2019)

I use the dark theme, because it's more pleasant for my eyes late in the night. Nothing hurts more than get a very bright screen directly in front of your eyes, when every light is turned off 0.o


----------



## Q2DM1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Because we're all secretly missing the goth era


So many answers to this question and most of them agree on a very small number of things: easy on the eyes and battery life. This one is the closest to my own personal reason: I just like the dark themes better. When I do coding, etc, I'm already looking at a (relatively) dark screen and the room is usually fairly lit itself. I just like the blackness. And, as stated once already, a dark theme has better contrast with colors; makes it easier to see(?).


----------



## Foxbean (Jul 16, 2019)

Jaekada said:


> Simple - too much damn white in design!
> 
> Seriously, with the sites I visit, it's white by default. So much on Reddit, so much on Facebook, so much on this site and that. When you surf for prolonged hours, that whiteness will be an eyesore. It's such a relief to be surfing on any night theme if allowed, because it's softer on the eyes.
> 
> Too much white, be more creative, web designers!



Funny! I am a web designer by profession.

Back in the day (say 10-15 years ago) people tended to prefer dark text on white for the same reason people prefer white text on dark - Screens had much more intense "lightness" in their whites, pixels were harsher, etc. (text looks extra sharp, like "pixel art" when you zoom in.) Nowadays pixel densities have changed (text looks "fuzzy" when you zoom in on a PC screen), and mobile devices just got better with how they handle contrast.

And yes, the major thing that has changed is people spending more and more time on ANY kind of screen.


----------



## ThyBlackReaper (Jul 16, 2019)

Better for your eyes. Why is that so hard to understand lol


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 20, 2019)

I tend to prefer light themes, but then again I nearly always use my computer in a well lit room. (I prefer well lit rooms in general and installed 100+ watt equivalent LEDs all around the house last winter, which annoyed the hell out of my ex but helped my seasonal depression.)

I do prefer reading Kindle books in white-on-dark if I'm on an iPad, but on my actual Kindle I still use normal black-on-white.


----------

